# EEA Family Permit



## arcybarrios (Feb 9, 2011)

I would like to know the experiences of others in a similar situation. 

I have had to renew my EEA family permit twice as I was uncertain if me and my partner were going to stay in the UK after he was done with his postgraduate studies (that process took no more than a week). I didn't want to hand over my passport to get a residency if I wasn't going to stay. Fortunately or unfortunately It turns out that we are staying at least for a couple of years. 

My boyfriend and I travel on a semi regular basis and the thought of being without my passport for an extended period of time (4 to 6 months) is inconceivable, not to mention scary.

For those of you have gone through the process how long has it taken from start to finish (within the UK)?

Cheers!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

arcybarrios said:


> I would like to know the experiences of others in a similar situation.
> 
> I have had to renew my EEA family permit twice as I was uncertain if me and my partner were going to stay in the UK after he was done with his postgraduate studies (that process took no more than a week). I didn't want to hand over my passport to get a residency if I wasn't going to stay. Fortunately or unfortunately It turns out that we are staying at least for a couple of years.
> 
> ...


I haven't, being a British citizen, but I constantly hear of people waiting as long as 5-6 months for their residence card following UK entry on EEA Family Permit. I know of someone waiting exactly 5 months last year. Pity, as it's issued free, there is no premium same-day service as other visa/leave applications.
The UKBA site says that you can get your passport back for travel while waiting for your residence card, and since it doesn't say requesting your passport automatically cancels your application, I presume you are still in the queue for your residence card.
I'd call the enquiry line for the European section in Liverpool at 0845 0105200 to be sure.


----------



## arcybarrios (Feb 9, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Ms. Szela (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi Joppa i have read all you replied. and for me it is very useful. i would really appreciate if youc an help me in this matter. Here is my case. 

I am a Filipina currently residing in Austria. My husband is an EU national and I am from NON EU. He now started working in UK almost a month now. I would like to join him there. Based what i have read i need to apply for EEA fmily permit. Can anyone give me a full list of requirements of what we need to provide. Please help. Thanks in Advance.


----------

